
Transmission v3.00 - petecooper
https://github.com/transmission/transmission/releases/tag/3.00
======
m-p-3
Not currently using it but I'm considering other daemon for my home server
when I'll upgrade my distro. Anyone has an up-to-date screenshot of the WebUI
for 3.0? Did the interface change or it's mostly backend stuff that changed?

------
ksec
Finally, I think it has been nearly 2 years since last release. Congrats.

